
AI Dungeon – “Imagine a Game with Infinite Adventures” - TomAnthony
https://play.aidungeon.io/
======
yanko
Imagine 1 million users decide to give it a free trial month and only 5%
decide to book minimal donate. You barely will pay the month bill and will
have to close "the business" before it get started. So start looking for an
Angel or apply for Y-funding as high risk venture with no financial model

------
TomAnthony
More details: [https://aidungeon.io/](https://aidungeon.io/)

